# DC universe online



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

not a big fan of comic books (i dont mind some of the films,batman etc) and im not fussed on world of warcraft etc,but this looks awesome.PC OR PS3 exclusive and im thinking of picking it up tomorrow.anyone else read about it or interested ??


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Played the beta. It has the potential to be a great game but I dont feel that it's ready for launch. It has far too many bugs and glitches with buildings popping up right in front of you as you fly around. Also ps3 owners are being screwed over with the monthly subscription fees required to play.


----------

